# امتحان صعب جدا وتحدى



## يوليوس44 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*  امتحان  صعب جدا واتحدى اى حد من الاعضاء الاجابه *​:a63:










*         تحياتى 
يوليوس​*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههه

الاجابة متنفعش الا بنعم

ونعمة اللغة


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*ههههههههه
شكرااا يا غااالى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*مينفعش أسيبها فاضية :hlp:*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ينفع استعانه بصديق
لو سيبت الامتحان فاضى هسقط ولا ايييييييييييييه​​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> الاجابة متنفعش الا بنعم
> 
> ونعمة اللغة



*شكرا لمرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك فيكى *


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *ههههههههه
> شكرااا يا غااالى*​



*شكرا لمرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك *


----------



## grges monir (10 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> الاجابة متنفعش الا بنعم
> 
> ونعمة اللغة


ولاتنفع نعم ولا كوينا ههههههه
لو ركزتى فى سياق الجملة هتلاق  نعم بتقول لا برضة هههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مينفعش أسيبها فاضية :hlp:*​


 

*         لا مش ينفع يااختى الغاليه وشكرا لمرورك الجميل 
 عايز حد ينجح وعلشان نجيب الشربات  ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ينفع استعانه بصديق
> لو سيبت الامتحان فاضى هسقط ولا ايييييييييييييه​​*



*  وماله  ينفع  بس ياخوفى هو كمان يحتاج الاستعانه بصديق
   طبعا  نحن عندنا  العدل فى التصحيح
    هو دة الامتحان اللى مش تعرفى تغشى فيه  ههههههههههههههه
 شكرا لمرورك الجميل يااختى الغاليه ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> ولاتنفع نعم ولا كوينا ههههههه
> لو ركزتى فى سياق الجملة هتلاق  نعم بتقول لا برضة هههههههه



* ايه الغش دة هطرد برة اللجنه يا جرجس 
  هى شطورة وهتجاوب ههههههههههههههههههههه
 شكرا لمرورك يااخى جرجس نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## ســـيف الاسـلام (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا غالى


----------

